# Hi



## georgina

Hi, i'm new to this site. I'm 21+4 weeks with my first baby and can't wait to see my little boy............


----------



## Jo

HIya and welcome
look forward to chatting :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hi georgina, Welcome!


----------



## Tam

Hello *waves*

Welcome to the forum!

Wishing you a healthy & happy pregnancy! xx


----------



## HB

*awwww Congrats on your blue bump!!!!!!

xox*


----------



## Wobbles

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/babyandbump/funnyfarm.gif

Hiya Georgina x

CONGRATS on your bump & welcome to BabyAndBump x


----------



## Imi

Congrats hun and welcome to the forum :D!!!!


----------

